# Has anyone had a baby using donor eggs after success with own eggs?



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not sure if I am in the right place here, not at all sure where to post as I am lucky enough to be hoping for another miracle but also am over 40 and donor eggs seem to be my only hope, so it could be on 3 different boards! I didn't go straight to the donor egg board because I didn't want to offend anyone by wanting another baby when I already have one 

I am in such a quandary because although I know how lucky and blessed DH and I are to have our dear son, we love him so much we would like another one. The only thing is I was never very good at producing eggs and now it looks like our only option for more children is donor eggs, and I am wondering if it will cause a problem - ie if we were lucky enough to be successful with donor eggs would I love the DE baby as much as the son I have from my own egg? Or feel that the DE baby was somehow less "mine"? Is there anyone who has been in this situation who could reassure me?

I realise this is a very sensitive and personal issue so any replies would be very gratefully received.

Thank you very much,

Sarah


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Not really experienced in DE or IVF but didn't want to read and run x
Have you tried posting on over 40's board ( I know you are only just 40!) as I think a few of them have been down the DE route. 
If you fancy chatting come over to the TTC another miracle chat thread we are all lovely over there honest!! I really find it a godsend because we are all in the same boat and the fact we are all going through different treatment doesn't matter at all 

Good luck with whatever you decide 

Lou
Xxx


----------



## Tommygirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Sarah - I am in the same situation - one beautiful naturally conveived daughter who is 4. 
Not sure if I can give much advise but I am going for a donor egg cycle next month in Czech. I do have some of the same concerns but I am 100% sure we are making the right decision and am so hopeful that we are blessed with another miracle. We have a lot more love to give.
Feel free to contact me if I can help in any way - I just let the idea rest with me for a couple of months before doing anything about it and felt that was the best way for me - I didn't put too much stress on myself about having to make a decision immediately. I put my name down for ED in one of the clinics in Czech which had an 8 month waiting list thinking that I could always cancel. Now the time has come I am so excited and positive about this journey.
Take care
Tommygirl


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sarah
I'm 35 and have a naturally conceived son aged nearly 4.  Yes, initially i had some concerns /fears /thoughts about donor eggs, but i am as certain as i can be that if i am successful with donor eggs, then i will be so grateful to be pregnant again, giving new life etc that those feelings will push aside any doubts.
My chances of conceiving with my own eggs are much lower than they should be for my age, and so i feel that the positive action i can take is to try with donor eggs.  Having done own egg ivf once and had poor egg quality, i would not want to waste money and efforts on my own eggs given the odds of it working for me are low.
Yes, part of me wishes that i could just be happy with my son, and not feel  the need/urge to have another, but i want to give it my best shot.  It could be that we do go forward as a family of 3, but i am not ready to give up just yet x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you lovely ladies for your replies, 

Smurf I am so sorry to see you had a BFN but good on you for not wanting to give up, I wish you the very best of luck on your journey     

Tommygirl it's lovely to hear your excitement about your forthcoming tx, I really really hope it works for you.     Are you on the donor eggs threads?  I am also totally mystified about how you go ahead sorting it all out, getting monitoring in the uk and everything else!   

Lou thanks very much for your advice, i might just pop on to the chat thread   

I think I will be turning it over and over in my mind for quite some time to come yet, I am also really stuck on the to tell/not to tell the child dilemma and if we did tell, would the child always feel that something was missing from their life... and so it goes on!

Thanks again for your help ladies and for taking the time to reply,

Sarah x


----------

